
Does music really help you concentrate? - eagerToLearn
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2016/aug/20/does-music-really-help-you-concentrate
======
Broken_Hippo
I have always found music to be extremely helpful. I hated quiet study or
reading time in school. I'd seem to hear every shuffle, every pencil drop,
every erasure, every whisper. When reading, I'd lose my place and have to
start a sentence or paragraph over again. Music helps muchly because it
regulates everything to background noise.

I don't do it as much at home because home is quiet with predicable noises,
but if the outside is too noisy or the spouse is snoring sporadically, I want
the background noise. Coffee shops with murmuring people? Perfect.

Out of necessity I have gotten much better at dealing with this as I've gotten
older, though I do notice the difference between the two.

------
dazc
I used to think this when I was younger but it was really just a bad habit I'd
gotten into.

But, after suffering with tinnitus for the past ten years, it's a habit I am
living to regret.

